# Tried uncle bill's Farris today



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

View attachment 24240
uncle bill dropped of his Farris for me to try tonite, it seems this thing can't eat grass fast enuf. It scalped the yard in places but that probably has to do with a missing gauge wheel. Overall I like it.
View attachment 24241


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like somebody needs to make space in the barn for piece equipment soon.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm seeing some smiles on your face pretty soon.
I would like to see a roll bar n it though.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

With the baby and all I think my next investment is to upgrade Tracy's vehicle, so probably no new toys for me for a while. I would like to see it with that new gauge wheel to make sur edit doesn't scalp


----------

